# Getting my first dog on May 30th!!! Scared and have questions...



## killian17 (Oct 19, 2008)

After literally years of debating whether or not to get a dog, I have finally taken the plunge....On May 30th I am picking up Sammy, a 3 year old rescued lab....I am both excited and scared to death at the same time. 

I have a few first time dog owner type questions:

*I am planning on taking the week off from work to start bonding with my new dog...Good idea or should he get used to my normal schedule immediately (I work full time but plan on coming home to take him out around lunch time)?

*I work 5 minutes away from where I live so I normally will be able to go home to take him out during the day, but there will be some days when I won't be able to (maybe 10% of the time)....Should I hire a dog walker on those days or doggie day care? Both (alternate on these days)?

*When should I plan on taking him to the vet for his first visit? As soon as possible or wait a few weeks to see if any problem or concerns develop. 

*Sammy's previous owner appears to have neglected to take care of a eye condition called entropion (turned in eye lids). His eyes look terrible in the picture I have (see attached picture). He just had corrective surgery so hopefully everything should be fine....Anyone have experience with this condition? Any advice to help prevent future problems?

*Sammy is being delivered from Indiana to CT...I know being transported can be stressful for dogs....Is there anything I can do when I first pick him up to help relax Sammy such as take him for a long walk before taking him home (home is 2 hours away from where I pick him up by the way)?

Thanks for reading my post and to anyone that may respond to my questions....


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

IMO...

*I got our 2nd dog during my spring break, and it was great! I highly recommend taking a week off, if you can. We got to bond, she got to get used to the new house without being in her crate all the time.

*IMO it depends on how long you work. If you work like an 8 hr shift or shorter, Sammy would probably be fine...if it's longer, maybe see if a relative can come over to let him potty. 

* My advise would be pretty soon after you get him. I waited too long to bring my first dog to the vet...and I had to pay extra money for pills cause she had developed two types of worms...dur on my part. 

* No, sorry.

* A walk would probably be good, give him some exercise and allow him to relax. Maybe bring some treats and a toy/ball along as like a welcome gift. 

Awww I'm so excited for you!! I hope it all goes well  he's a beautiful dog too!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I also think taking a week off is a great idea. Be sure to leave him at home a few times during that week to get him used to you leaving *and coming back*. You might start by leaving for just a minute or so and increasing the time during the week, so that you're gone for a couple hours at a time by the time the week is up. But I would step out every day (with the exception of maybe the first full day at home). 

I agree with emily on everything else. He's a sweetheart and I hope all goes smoothly for you! Congratulations!


----------



## lucyloo2 (Apr 12, 2009)

CONGRATS!! You must be soooo excited!!! Sammy is sure a handsome guy 

I agree with everything emily said. When I got Lucy I took a few days off work to bond with her, and she was fine with going onto my work routine later. I also go home most days at lunch to let her out, but sometimes I can't and she is fine. I work 8 hour days, so as emily said if you work longer than that you might want to get somebody to let him out.


----------



## killian17 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the responses....You guys have no idea how nervous I am about adopting a dog. I really want to make a good home for my dog.

My original question was more aimed at the pros/cons of utilizing a dog walker or dropping Sammy off at doggie day care on days when I can't go home during lunch to let him out....Which would you guys use? I don't have any relatives that could let out my dog so I would have to pay someone or use daycare.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Day camp, as long as he's enjoying it.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Congrats! How wonderful that you are adopting this sweet soul.

I would probably do doggie daycare, so he could play, socialize, and get worn out. 

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I would consider doing both. Day care is great, but 5 days/week might be OVER-stimulation.

I was just as nervous before I adopted my mutt. One thing that really helped me feel more confident was watching a few episodes of _The Dog Whisperer_ or _It's Me or the Dog_. I felt better right away as soon as I realized there was no way I could be as awful those people.


----------

